# Windscreen cover for Hymer A-class



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

Does anyone have experience of Hymer A-class windscreen covers?

I'm aware that the Taylormade and Silver Screens covers are highly regarded but I'm interested in the genuine Hymer part as I don't fancy using the door and window to hold the cover in place.

Geoff


----------



## drwillseeyounow (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Geoff. 
I know this is not really the answer that you are looking for, but it may be of some help.
I have a set of SilverScreens for my A-class and i have to say that they perform remarkably well. They were easy to fit and hold in place tightly with no slipping or flapping around. I fulltime in my Hymer at the moment so are using them almost constantly and i have to say that i have absolutely no complaints whatsoever.
I have never seen Hymer manufactured screens in my travels although im sure they do exist. 
If they are not attatched to the door and window, how do they attatch? 
Why do you not fancy using the door and window as fixing points?
Hope this is some help,
Will.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer Windscreen Covers*

Hi,

When we collected our new B614G , we bought a genuine Hymer front screen cover.

It attaches with elasticated bits onto brackets either side - but to be honest its useless compared to the silverscreens set we bought when we returned.

The Hymer one is marketed by Movera ( Hymer's wholly owned accessory co) but it is thin and as it doesnt fit tightly to the windows there is always some condensation.

cheers


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

*Thanks*

Hi Will and Hymie

Your comments are exactly what I was looking for when I posted the question.

Looking at the Movera website was interesting and the standard cover certainly doesn't look that good.

I will take your advice and buy from Silver Screens.

Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

!Hi" All
I bought a B644 3 years ago and with it came a Silverscreen outside
cover .I used it in the alps twice and could not fault it
It fits over the drivers door on one side and goes on to the hooks on the other side
I now have a S700 and it is not the right fit but will do in a pinch?
The other day I bought one to fit the S700
So I am going to sell the one made for the B class motorhomes
Silverscreen are a good make and DO THE JOB
OUSTY


----------



## SIRPERCY (May 13, 2011)

*HYMER SILVER SCREEN*

I AM LOOKING FOR A SCREEN COVER FOR MY HYMER B544 1999 LHD
NO FRONT DOOR TYPE ANYBODY KNOW OF ANYTHING PLEASE CONTACT
JOHN 07779168046


----------

